# Grilled Sweetbreads and Pork Tenderloins



## Toby Keil (Jun 20, 2009)

So after looking at the video from SS, I decided it was time for me to try some sweetbreads and boneless pork tenderloins. I called a buddy of mine that works for Whole Foods and asked him to get me some Sweetbreads, and he graciously obliged. Just after I received my gift from my friend, my wife called me and said “I’m going to Costco need anything?” Of course I said “pick up some pork tenderloins and beer please”...god love her. Anyhoo, I boiled the sweetbreads as SS suggested, cut them up then sprinkled with rub. I used Tony’s on half and Blues hog on the rest, I think I preferred the Tony’s as It was a little bit more on the salty side and that went great with my beers. After I had wrapped the sweetbreads in bacon and put them back on the grill, on went the tenderloins. I used Yoshida and a little Moondance Marinade on the tenderloins and I let em soak for 4 hours. I cooked em to...yes 160 as I’m not crazy about anything pink when it comes to pork or chicken...call me paranoid. Anyway, everything turned out great and I’ll definitely try sweetbreads again. I’m a big liver fan and they reminded me of that but more on the creamy side. I think next time I’ll try soaking them in milk, then sauté them in butter and garlic...yummm. I had a bunch of Non Union Beers (sorry JB) so please excuse my rambling. SS...you rock dude and I’ll surf some waves for you this weekend Brah.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 20, 2009)

All looks good down hear my fellow southerner!!!! That's good beer too...


----------



## Que~Dawg (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh yeh and a nice brew to go along


----------



## Div (Jun 21, 2009)

ahhh a man of intrigue ... u once had an akward moment just to see what it was like ehh


----------

